# My back yard pond



## shelber10 (Aug 14, 2009)

i have a huge pond in m back yard with turtles and frogs and a lot of other stuff here are some pics


----------



## Rhyno47 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lucky!!! Where do you live?


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 14, 2009)

ryanseiler said:


> Lucky!!! Where do you live?


I Live in long island


----------



## Greg T (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a backyard pond??? Whoa! I was expecting something much smaller. I bet you have all sorts of wildlife around there!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you go fishing in there?

Yvonne


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 14, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Do you go fishing in there?
> 
> Yvonne


no i have not i dont really know if theirs fish


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, that's bigger than my house and my property...But how do you know there's fish and turtles in there? Is that algae and duckweed floating on top? Too bad you can't clean it off somehow and fill it with stuff you can watch...
My sister has a pond and some of my favorite times were of us just sitting there throwing pellets at her turtles. She has a bench swing and the turtles come right out of the water and beg. It's a nice place to sit.


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 14, 2009)

maggie3fan said:


> Well, that's bigger than my house and my property...But how do you know there's fish and turtles in there? Is that algae and duckweed floating on top? Too bad you can't clean it off somehow and fill it with stuff you can watch...
> My sister has a pond and some of my favorite times were of us just sitting there throwing pellets at her turtles. She has a bench swing and the turtles come right out of the water and beg. It's a nice place to sit.


i have not seen fish but turtles are always out on the logs i think it is duck weed thats floating on the top


----------



## Nay (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow that is big,not from beavers? Around here the beavers are making a lot of little ponds bigger. The duckweed goes away at times dosen't it?
Would you ever walk in there? I couldn't if you handed me a hundred dollar bill!!
Na


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

Woow, it looks really nice, I wish I could have a pond like that in my yard


----------



## Shelli (Aug 14, 2009)

It looks more like a lake.. haha.. nice!! One of our old houses I dug a small pond, then about a week later there was a blue heron standing at it.. I almost died of shock.. the heron was HUGE compared to the pond and then it took off and it's wing span was massive.. it was the coolest thing EVER!!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 14, 2009)

lol.. Shelli, The Heron was looking for food.. wittle gold fish or koi.. Or in our case minnows out in the bayou.. I just shoo them away when I see them now.. Besides my baby turtles are out there somewhere and I dont want them to be a snack for a heron.. lol

Nay you couldnt pay me a thousand bucks to go in there.. I have panic attacks over water I can't see to the bottom.. lol.. 

Shelber~ Do a search. I bet there is a way of getting rid if that weed.. Then you woud be able to see the pretty water.. OH its pretty now but scary, down here I would be so scared of a gator living in that thing.. lol.. jump up and chomp my head off.. lol..


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!! that is not a pond, that is a lake. I could use some of that duckweed. My sister had a house in Greenport Long Island and we went out there for years. Now my nephews and cousins all have houses there. It is on the tip of LI. Do you own all that property with the pond on it?


----------



## shelber10 (Aug 14, 2009)

terryo said:


> Wow!! that is not a pond, that is a lake. I could use some of that duckweed. My sister had a house in Greenport Long Island and we went out there for years. Now my nephews and cousins all have houses there. It is on the tip of LI. Do you own all that property with the pond on it?


no the pond is no ones property it just happens to be in my back yard


----------



## Madortoise (Aug 18, 2009)

For a second I thought it was Everglades. Is it scary to have a pond that big in your yard? How interesting.... 
I dare you to go swim in it!!


----------



## f burkart (Sep 20, 2009)

awesome!!!


----------

